# os win 10



## kevecito (Nov 1, 2015)

When i click on folder i get error message: "this file does not have a program associated with it"


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

What is the name of the file you clicked on?


----------



## kevecito (Nov 1, 2015)

The error message comes no matter what file or folder i click on in the windows explorer.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try a System Restore to a time before this happened.


----------

